# Winterizing Boat



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So question on winterizing boats. I've read all sorts of stuff. What do you to winterize the boat? I'm clearly a noob. 

I've read to fog. I've read don't worry about it. I've read to make sure no water is in the foot. 

What do you do?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Inboard?
Outboard?

I always fogged mine. Many I/O setups will have drain plugs located in the heads, case and intake track. These should come out. You also need to be sure you've drained all water from the outboard.

If you are not sure, best to have a shop do it for you. Cracked blocks or heads are expensive and not worth the risk. Some shops or service centers say to change the oil but I always waited until spring to do that. I guess if you've gotten condensation or water in the oil you wouldn't want that sitting in the pan all winter turning to sludge.

Even when I winterized mine I'd pay for an indoor storage unit to keep it in. Heated garage is best but not always an option.

I never had mine wrapped but the snow can play hell on any cover so also consider that option.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never fogged it. I just lower the foot, open block drain, exhaust drain and empty it out. I then replace drains, yank off a coolant line, then pour a little antifreeze into the hose, and the neck where the hose came off of. I pull the battery and stick it on a trickle charger in the garage. Throw on the cover and its "stored".

It always fires right up next year after replacing battery.


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

on my 150hp outboard, I simply lower the motor and allow the water to drain, which is a requirement at all boat ramps anyway. All done.


I use ethanol free fuel only.
I also add some Seafoam fuel cleaner on the last trip and allow it to run through to clean injectors, etc.

I remove the 3 batteries and keep them in the basement / garage, and keep them charged. This year will be different -- as soon as we move into the new house, I'll just get the boat parked in the garage, and plug the batteries into their chargers.

I'll also have normal maintenance done: oil / filter change, fuel filter, lower unit gear lube, etc...


Break
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a 200 hp outboard with a 12 hp kicker.

Drained the foot and checked the oil. I'll charged the batteries and will cover. I'm trying to figure out how to rig the cover so cats can't get into it. There's cats where I'm storing it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

mothballs?

I've never had cats get into my boat - or, at least they've never left evidence of being under the cover. I do see tracks occasionally on the cover.
I'd prefer the cats to rodents.

I'm more worried about raccoons.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Cats and *****- same issue. Trying to figure out what i can put on the back to block the small open space where the motors are to the main part of the boat.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

***** I could see but not cats. Unless you got mice in there, then cats may follow....

Cats are inherently lazy so wiggling up under a tightly tied cover seems unlikely.

You could cut a piece of wood to cover said opening and use c clamps or something to hold it in place?

Hard to visualize the problem to help formulate a solution.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

An outboard should be stored in the down trim position all the time anyway, but after a couple of days later after the last time on the water, trim (tilt) it up and watch some residual water drain out, then trim back down and you should be good for winter. 

I always make sure there is as close to a full tank of fresh fuel with stabilizer in it by the fall in case I don't take it out again. 

Don't know what the "foot" is so can't comment on that.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> I always make sure there is as close to a full tank of fresh fuel with stabilizer in it by the fall in case I don't take it out again.


I've tried several stabilizers over the years, IMO this is the best:

https://www.amazon.com/PRI-CP123-Gasoline-Treatment-oz/dp/B0000AXY97

Stabil is among the worse... IMO of course.



> Don't know what the "foot" is so can't comment on that.


The outboard drive portion of an I/O boat.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd sell it and never worry about all the maintenance again. One of the best things I ever did was selling the "hole in the water" that you keep sinking money into. If that's not an option, I'd take it to the dealer or boat shop and have them do it. Make sure they have a guarantee to back the work!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I'd sell it and never worry about all the maintenance again. One of the best things I ever did was selling the "hole in the water" that you keep sinking money into. If that's not an option, I'd take it to the dealer or boat shop and have them do it. Make sure they have a guarantee to back the work!


Don't let my wife read this. Having a boat out here is about the only way to consistently catch fish. Can try to float tube, but that's taking one's life into one's hands and can't cover water.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I've tried several stabilizers over the years, IMO this is the best:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PRI-CP123-Gasoline-Treatment-oz/dp/B0000AXY97
> 
> ...


I've been using Star Tron.


----------

